# Oberhasli Goats



## turtlebutte goats (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello everyone. I have wanted Oberhasli's from the day I got my first goat three years ago. We went to an exotic sale yesterday, and among several wild and crazy possible purchases, we came home with two mini donkeys (one bred) and an Oberhasli momma with two little kids which couldnt be more than 10 days old. I was really pumped, and still am!! We got them for $70 TOTAL!

Of course, I presume the momma isnt purebred, but she sure looks like she conforms to me. She has really nice horns and the little kids have buds already. My question is, I have never seen an Oberhasli with horns. Could anyone tell me what she may be bred to? She looks like a purebred to me, except for the horns. The little kids look purebred too, except one has floppy ears like a nubian. Thanks for the opinions!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

all goats have the ability to grow horns - purebred or not. So she could be but just wasnt disbudded (oh and some purebreds are polled but thats beside the point).

A picture would help


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

congrats on the buy! i love the obers too. havent found any yet tho. 
a picture would be very good


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Cool someone else with Oberhaslis! I have had them for a couple years and I think they are the best goats ever.  ! Yes please give us a picture! Are the kids boy or girl? Do tell...


----------



## turtlebutte goats (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the responses, I am in the hospital, but will try to upload some pics when I get out!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

get well soon!


----------



## Yooper (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Folks,

I raise Oberhasli in the U.P. of Michigan. I'm a former president of the Oberhasli Breeders of America, so am hopelessley addicted. It was mentioned that somebody in Ohio may be interested in Oberhasli. I know some awesome Ober breeders in Ohio, and would be glad to point you in the right direction. In fact, I know Ober breeders just about everywhere. So, if anyone is interested, give me a shout. I am just always out to promote the breed. I'm not looking to make any money myself, or anything. I'd just like to see more people introduced to the Wonderful World of Oberhasli!

Bob and Darlene Taylor
Firstfruits Farm
web site: www.firstfruitsoberhasli.net
e-mail: [email protected]


----------

